# DIYorDIE mentioning that flavouring companies could close shop



## GarethB (11/8/20)

DIYorDIE was just talking about on his live-stream that, flavouring companies that make our concentrates that we use for DIY and that juice companies use for their eliquids could possibly close down.

He said that the big eliquid companies that are big order and recurring clients for these flavouring companies, if they were to close down due to the PMTA thing happening in the states. This could then have a big impact on sales for these flavouring companies. 

In other words, we won’t be able to buy our certain staple flavourings by hat we use for our ADV mixes. 

What are you guy’s thoughts on this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/8/20)

Omg no

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos (11/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Omg no


6mg yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 19


----------



## Lingogrey (11/8/20)

GarethB said:


> DIYorDIE was just talking about on his live-stream that, flavouring companies that make our concentrates that we use for DIY and that juice companies use for their eliquids could possibly close down.
> 
> He said that the big eliquid companies that are big order and recurring clients for these flavouring companies, if they were to close down due to the PMTA thing happening in the states. This could then have a big impact on sales for these flavouring companies.
> 
> ...


I have not heard what was said on the live-stream, but from your summary above - I think that it would be highly unlikely.

Companies such as TFA, Flavour Art, Capella, Lorann, and Flavor West have been around and highly successful long before vaping became a thing. Sure, it's always bad for businesses to lose any current stream of revenue, but I'm sure that they'll continue to survive supplying to the food industry etc.

Companies producing flavors specifically for the vaping market (such as Flavorah, to some extent Inawera, and many of the newer, smaller lines such as Vape Train, Flavors Express etc.) might be much harder hit, but of course - if the varieties (and possibly quality and quantity of) 'pre-made' e-liquid becomes more limited (or if regulation starts making it harder to obtain even the e-liquids that are still available), it is quite likely that more vapers might turn to DIY. This will make up for a very significant chunk (if not equal, or more) of sales potentially lost from e-liquid manufacturers.

Whatever happens, I'm pretty sure that as long as we are able to secure nicotine (one can of course mix 0 mg juice as well), the possibility for DIY mixing will be sustainable long into the future (IF some companies do fall by the wayside, it would of course be terribly sad as far as people losing their companies and jobs. Also, I will cry if I can't get concentrates like INW Cactus or FLV Yakima Hops anymore. However, mixing with just the 'older' concentrates is completely viable, if not ideal)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/8/20)

I can't do without TFA. You can take it all, I'll cry over a few, but please not them!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir (11/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Omg no



3mg Definitely

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> 3mg Definitely


Rofl, Im a6 myself, but often just vape 0 in between

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (11/8/20)

Lots of guys claim to be a 9, when they are in reality just a 6 on a good day...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Cor (11/8/20)

Christos said:


> 6mg yes.


12mg yes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/8/20)

I love you all haha, this place makes my life a better place

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Lots of guys claim to be a 9, when they are in reality just a 6 on a good day...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (12/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Lots of guys claim to be a 9, when they are in reality just a 6 on a good day...



Well, cm maybe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarethB (20/8/20)

Lingogrey said:


> I have not heard what was said on the live-stream, but from your summary above - I think that it would be highly unlikely.
> 
> Companies such as TFA, Flavour Art, Capella, Lorann, and Flavor West have been around and highly successful long before vaping became a thing. Sure, it's always bad for businesses to lose any current stream of revenue, but I'm sure that they'll continue to survive supplying to the food industry etc.
> 
> ...


He has made a short video talking about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/20)

As long as my menthol is available I think I’ll be ok

please don’t take my menthol away from me, haha


----------



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

GarethB said:


> He has made a short video talking about it



I watched a good part of the live stream earlier in the week. Interesting times ahead, that is for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

A lot of people have seen this coming. Big tobacco sees the threat, in turn that leads to reduced taxes and income. Right now, there are think tanks dedicated as to how the industries and governments can milk the vaping industry.

Already happening here, since when was vaping classified under tobacco products ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

